# Interactive Haunted House games online!



## Bills Halloween (Jan 31, 2009)

About this time every year I start looking for Haunted House, and Halloween related games online! The better ones I D/L and play on my computer. I have many no longer on the internet! I love the interactive Haunted Houses to play and explore over and over!

Lets start this thread with links of your favorite Haunted House games online! Please post your favorite games Haunted House, or Halloween related games on the internet. Here are some of mine below! I will post more later!


Castle Arcana: The Castle Approach

mansion

[URL="http://www.spikything.com/games/hauntedhouse/"]http://www.frightbytes.com/hauntedinn/instructions.html[/URL]



Welcome to Black Cat Manor

Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream - Ben & Jerry's - Halloween

Hood Mansion Virtual Haunted House

Welcome to the Interactive Virtual Haunted House

HERSHEY’S TrickOrTreats: Halloween Fun & Halloween Candy for All Ages

NEW Last Half of Darkness: Shadows of the Servants


----------



## McScreamin (Aug 5, 2008)

I have never visited an interactive haunted house site before. Some of these are very creative. Thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Ooo, thanks for sharing! I've played these ones a few times:

The Skeleton Shop (The scarecrow one)

Halloween Hangman


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

it's not really a game but it is a virtual haunted house with neat things hidden throughout the place. The BoneGarden Estate


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Someone else recently mentioned Hotel 626 - A SNACK STRONG PRODUCTION that is only opertional between 6:00pm & 6:00am (6 to 6).


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow i never knew any of these were out..just the usual bonegarden...(which btw for the last 3 years has bad links in it...)


----------

